# Sneezing



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

A man and a woman were sitting beside each other in the first class
section
of a jet liner. The woman sneezed, took out a tissue, gently wiped her
nose, then visibly shuddered and shook for ten or fifteen seconds.

The man went back to his reading. A few minutes later, the woman sneezed
again, took a tissue, wiped her nose then shuddered quite violently once
more. Assuming the woman might have a cold that caused the sneezing the
man
was still curious about the shuddering but went back to his book.

A few more minutes passed when the woman sneezed yet again. As before she
took a tissue, wiped her nose, her body shook even more than before.

Unable to restrain his curiosity the man turned to the woman and said "I
couldn't help but notice that you've sneezed three times, wiped your nose
the shuddered violently. Are you okay?"

"Sorry if I disturbed you" the woman replied. "I have a very rare medical
condition, whenever I sneeze I have an orgasm".

The man, more than a bit embarrased, was still curious. "I've never heard
of that condition before" he said. "Are you taking anything for it?"

"Yes" the woman replied "Pepper".


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

=D> =D> =D>    =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I LIKE IT.

NEIL  . NOT NORA


----------

